# Gundam thread



## Bloody_Inferno

I know there's an full anime thread here, but the Gundam series itself is expansive enough (nearly into 40 years) to merit it's own thread, and there's plenty of fans here too. 

I'm not even gonna bother with a series breakdown like I tend to do, but I will say that the Zeta and Victory series are my personal favorites. 

Discuss away!


----------



## MoshJosh

I haven't seen a whole lot of Gundam but when I was 14 G Gundum was my SHlT!!! 


. . . Is it true that most Gundom fans don't like that series?


----------



## bouVIP

I LOVE GUNDAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My favorites also happen to be Zeta and Victory! Great storyline and characters and awesome Gundams.

I also really like the Gundam 00 series. The mechs are amazing...story is decent.


----------



## MFB

Was G-Gundam the one where it was basically Gundam battles between nations? I really enjoyed that one, although I have zero clue of what the story-line is. I mean, the Holland and Mexico Gundams were fvcking hilarious. Holland was just a giant windmill for Christ's sake!

Endless Waltz was my jam, still is too.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

MoshJosh said:


> I haven't seen a whole lot of Gundam but when I was 14 G Gundum was my SHlT!!!
> 
> 
> . . . Is it true that most Gundom fans don't like that series?


 
Funny because I'm in the process of re-watching G-Gundam.  

Purists wrote it off at first because not only was it the first series not based on the Universal Century universe but also went back to using giant robot tropes that the Gundam series had originally championed in avoiding. And boy, did it ride on perpetuating stereotypes!  It was so un-Gundam, I can see why it was off putting. But with patience, it turns out to be a great series and a fantastic story. I certainly rate it higher than some of the newer series like Seed/Destiny.


----------



## Alberto7

Subscribing because I've been wanting to get into Gundam for a while, but I keep putting it off. I haven't had a good enough incentive to watch it. I think I only watched part of _Gundam Wing_ during my early teens, but I barely remember anything. Hopefully you guys post some cool Gundam stuff so I can finally get pumped for it. Oh, and I don't mind spoilers in this case, so don't hold back.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Alberto7 said:


> Subscribing because I've been wanting to get into Gundam for a while, but I keep putting it off. I haven't had a good enough incentive to watch it. I think I only watched part of _Gundam Wing_ during my early teens, but I barely remember anything. Hopefully you guys post some cool Gundam stuff so I can finally get pumped for it. Oh, and I don't mind spoilers in this case, so don't hold back.


 
Start from the very beginning. Go through the whole UC series: Original MS Gundam, Zeta to Char's Counterattack (ZZ Gundam is optional but not necessary), that way you're watching it chronologically. Then the Victory series.

After that, watch G-Gundam, Turn A, then the rest (leave Seed, Seed/Destiny and Age until last). 

The original MS Gundam series acutally have 3 compliation movies (tradition throughout the series), they omit a few minor parts of the plot but still tells the story well as a whole so you can watch that instead of going through 43 episodes. Zeta has compilation movies, also some minor changes and omissions, but 2 different endings, which will determine if you want to watch ZZ or not. Regarding that, I highly recommend the series, as it's all worth it.


----------



## bouVIP

You don't need to watch Seed/Destiny though...it's basically a rip off of the original UC Timeline, but with newer animations and more annoying characters.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

Make this thread over at MG, plz.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

bouVIP said:


> You don't need to watch Seed/Destiny though...it's basically a rip off of the original UC Timeline, but with newer animations and more annoying characters.


 
It's certainly a controversial series. I understand that it's essentially a retelling of MS and Zeta in a new (Cosmic Era) universe for the new generation, and I'll be the first to jump on the series' levels of suck. It does have it's merits though. For one, there's moments that carry the Yoshiyuki Tomino spirit:


Spoiler



Every Gundam series sans Turn A that was directed by Tomino involves death. Lots and lots of bloody death that rival Game Of Thrones. Seed captures the horrors of war very well, and to some extent, so does Destiny.


 
Also the mecha designs are stunning. One of my favorites in mecha design ever actually. Hell I bought 4 of the penultimate 1/80 models from this series. Strike Freedom is a guilty pleasure of mine. 

All that said, yes there's plenty of annoying characters. And more are introduced while others develop into more levels of annoying. The story starts off well (it is based on 2 great series after all), but it gets so convoluted and runs into all sorts trainwrecks that it takes a horrible nosedive towards the end, in which in itself is a dissapointing disaster. 

I'm still sour over the whole Neo/Mu explaination too. 


I am being harsh on the series, it is a good gateway for fans who can't stomach classic animation. Kinda like the Wing series was a gateway to many. I rag on that a lot too thanks to the rather lame ending... but Endless Waltz kinda fixes that. 00 is supposedly a retelling of Wing, but that morphed into it's own new story entirely... and done well to I might add.



ShawnFjellstad said:


> Make this thread over at MG, plz.


 
You already know what the responses will be...


----------



## Choop

Gundam is so boss! The first series I saw was Gundam Wing when it was put on Toonami. Personal favorites for me are 0080: War in the Pocket, 0083: Stardust Memory, and the 08th MS Team. I guess I just really dig all of the Universal Century stuff the most, though Wing is still pretty cool.


----------



## bouVIP

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It's certainly a controversial series. I understand that it's essentially a retelling of MS and Zeta in a new (Cosmic Era) universe for the new generation, and I'll be the first to jump on the series' levels of suck. It does have it's merits though. For one, there's moments that carry the Yoshiyuki Tomino spirit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Every Gundam series sans Turn A that was directed by Tomino involves death. Lots and lots of bloody death that rival Game Of Thrones. Seed captures the horrors of war very well, and to some extent, so does Destiny.
> 
> 
> 
> Also the mecha designs are stunning. One of my favorites in mecha design ever actually. Hell I bought 4 of the penultimate 1/80 models from this series. Strike Freedom is a guilty pleasure of mine.
> 
> All that said, yes there's plenty of annoying characters. And more are introduced while others develop into more levels of annoying. The story starts off well (it is based on 2 great series after all), but it gets so convoluted and runs into all sorts trainwrecks that it takes a horrible nosedive towards the end, in which in itself is a dissapointing disaster.
> 
> I'm still sour over the whole Neo/Mu explaination too.
> 
> 
> I am being harsh on the series, it is a good gateway for fans who can't stomach classic animation. Kinda like the Wing series was a gateway to many. I rag on that a lot too thanks to the rather lame ending... but Endless Waltz kinda fixes that. 00 is supposedly a retelling of Wing, but that morphed into it's own new story entirely... and done well to I might add.



I'm also a big fan of the Gundams in Seed/Destiny which is why it's so annoying to have to watch it just for the mechs haha (not to mention the same repeated fighting scenes).



Speaking of 00... I thought it was just going to be a Wing ripoff, but damn did it get intense... I also really liked the use of random nonsene physics like GN particles to make Gundams way overpowered.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Choop said:


> Gundam is so boss! The first series I saw was Gundam Wing when it was put on Toonami. Personal favorites for me are *0080: War in the Pocket*, 0083: Stardust Memory, and the 08th MS Team. I guess I just really dig all of the Universal Century stuff the most, though Wing is still pretty cool.


 
Oh man, 0080, another one I failed to mention as a favorite. Damn that was depressing...


----------



## Mordacain

I'm a pretty heavy Gundam fan. My favorite storyline is still the UC arcs and within those, the original MSG, followed by Zeta. However, I also really loved the side story arcs of 0083 and 0079.

I've really enjoyed all of the new stuff as well, including Seed and 00. 

I need to catch up Gundam AGE though, I haven't watched that since the first season.

I know it isn't likely to happen since the original series is sacrosanct, but I'd love to see a shot for shot remake of MSG with modern animation techniques.


----------



## HurrDurr

Glad this thread finally came into existence. Gundam is my favorite anime of all time, so I'll definitely support this thread. My personal favorite (the one I grew up watching) was the _Gundam Wing_ saga. That was my shit, for sure. Followed by the original _MS Gundam_. I must have had nearly 60 model kits at one point in my childhood.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Mordacain said:


> I know it isn't likely to happen since the original series is sacrosanct, but I'd love to see a shot for shot remake of MSG with modern animation techniques.


 


[URL="http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encyclopedia/anime.php?id=13105"]Mobile Suit Gundam: The Origin (TV or OAV or movie) - Anime News Network

About as close as we're gonna get.


----------



## wat

I really need to watch some Gundamn. Never have.


I really liked Knights Of Sidonia and I've read that's very Gundam inspired.


----------



## bouVIP

What is everyone's favorite Gundam/Mobile suit/mobile armor?

Mine is Hi-V Gundam


----------



## Don Vito

I never really gave Gundam a chance, but I grew up with _Gundam Wing_, and had some of the model kits as well. This thread should at least point me in the right direction.


----------



## asher

Have tons of the toys/kits at home. Almost bought some big nice ones at a con this weekend. Love a lot of the designs.

Haven't watched a lick of it in my life


----------



## Don Vito

I want to get back into the kits once I move into place with more shelf space. I wish I still had my ones from 10+ years ago, but there is no telling where those things ended up. They must have been based on the Gundam Wing designs. They also don't seem to be as ludicrously expensive as your typical anime figure or statue, which is a nice bonus(although I'm sure there are plenty of pricey ones out there).


----------



## Choop

These are probably my favorites, though I do like a lot more! I guess it'd be hard for me to really post any that I just flat-out hate.


----------



## Alberto7

They have sooooo many model kits at the con I'm going to this weekend. Some dude bought a Gundam box the size of a dog house. I have no idea what was in there, but it must have been impressive. It made me feel like getting more involved with some Gundam stuff.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

asher said:


> Have tons of the toys/kits at home. Almost bought some big nice ones at a con this weekend. Love a lot of the designs.
> 
> Haven't watched a lick of it in my life



Considering that the model kits are the franchise's primary source of revenue, I totally understand that.  I'd love to get more than what I have but I'm a collection addict by nature so I wouldn't want to perpetuate that too much...

Also fun fact: the Nissan GT-R was inspired by the original Gundam.


----------



## setsuna7

Me love Gundams!! Check out my username... Favorite Series; the entire UC timeline, mainly 0083,Unicorn Gundam, Gundam 00. Models, I only builts MGs and PGs. I have 2 PGs standing; 00 Raiser and Red Astray, 1 in ruins; RX-78-2, as of MGs, tons of'em..

Tomino has this "Kill'em All" concept. So everybody dies.. To me the blend of politics/warfare conflicts in the series are just awesome, besides, who doesn't like giant robots?


----------



## neoclassical

I'm 39 and love me some Gundam. I read about it in the 90's and got my first MS Encyclopedia and some bootleg VHS copies (remember VHS). I was thrilled with the advent of DVD and official US releases, although my Zeta and Double Zeta discs are bootlegs out of China from 2000-2001. I also have a large manga collection of side stories that includes Jion's Fading Light, F90, Side story of Gundam Z, Sentinal, Double Fake The Origin etc.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I just want to give a shout out to the Turn A serires. It's often overlooked and underappreciated. At first, it's mostly because the main Gundam looks like this:






Designed by concept artist Syd Mead (Bladerunner, Tron, Aliens), it's pretty ugly compared to all the other typical Gundam designs. All the other mobile suits don't look much chop either. 

But MS aesthetics aside, this is actually a very solid series with a rich story and great characters, in which Tomino proves that he's not all about making bloodbaths. Quite the opposite compared to say, the Victory series. There's actually a few nice little easter eggs hidden thanks to the whole Black/Dark History thing. 

EDIT: I should add that Yoko Kanno's soundtrack for Turn A is exquisite. It's among the best in the series along with Kenji Kawai's work on 00.

Also, anybody here watching the Gunpla Builders/Build Fighters series? It's bascially an anime about kids who build Gundam kits and pit them against each other.  My sister told me she's watching it and says it's not bad.


----------



## Miek

gunpla builders is garbage but build fighters is pretty solid and has lots of good animators working on it


----------



## HurrDurr

Just finished a few episodes of the first Build Fighters season. Pretty cool so far. One thing I've noticed is the lack of unnecessary drama which I feel has really saturated a lot of Gundam series'. The battles seem short, but they're abundant and it feeds my nostalgia for robots beating the crap out of each other with ample explosions and weaponry.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

So I finished rewatching Mobile Fighter G Gundam, and I can't believe I didn't notice all the easter eggs in Episode 47:

The RX78, original Gundam...











The GP01 fron Stardust Memory....











The RX78 and GP01 with the GP03 (Stardust Memory), Guncannon (MSG) and the Zambolt3 from one of Tomino's pre Gundam anime.






And there's the Zeta Gundam, the Zambot3 again, the Wing Gundam and Gundam F91. Funny how they snuck in the Wing Gundam since this series predated Wing. 






And finally the V2 (Victory Gundam).






This is all ancient history news and I can't believe I only noticed this now.


----------



## HurrDurr

Woah, I remember thinking G Gundam was awesome. Making me wanna rewatch the series with some good English subs. The dubbed version was pretty bad from what I've heard, such with almost every Gundam series dubbed for North America. From what I've been reading the last few months after getting back into it, the actual story of Gundam is almost completely different to what the ENG dubs are describing.


----------



## Carrion Rocket

I had tons of Gundam Wing model kits when I was a kid because that series paired with Dragon Ball Z was my childhood but my favorite was and still is the 08th MS Team ova.


----------



## neoclassical

Why am I enjoying Gundam Build Fighters so much. Btw LOL at Ramba Ral from MSG showing up in ep 2 and the cries of Sieg Jion.


----------



## HurrDurr

Been getting so into Build Fighters, I bought a model kit _(Gunpla)_ and built it. Wing Gundam Proto Zero was always my favorite!


----------



## neoclassical

I got my 7 year old daughter into Build Fighters now. It may be time to do some models too.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'd love to get more than what I have but I'm a collection addict by nature so I wouldn't want to perpetuate that too much...


 
So instead of collecting models or even watching Build Fighters (I'll get to that eventually), I've been playing Dynasty Warriors Gundam Reborn viciously. It's the closest thing I'll ever get to getting Gundams and Zakus from different series built, and I get to play with them too.  There's still a few missing (Schwarz Bruder is playable, but no Spiegel/Shadow Gundam, Athrun Zala gets all his suits except Saviour) but there's still plenty of characters and suits to play, Seed and Destiny actually get A LOT of love this time around so I really shouldn't be complaining about Athrun. 

Also, the more I go through each different series, the more I appreciate Char Aznable as one of the greatest characters in anime history. As an antagonist, he really wasn't evil, and a lot more sympathetic.

Each series has tropes of an enigmantic masked man and a soldier who switches allegiances depending on his ideals: both either in one character or more. Char's has been the poster boy for these tropes and has also spawned a heap of influences. Zechs Marquise was my favorite character in Wing, probably because he follows Char's footsteps so closely... maybe too close. Outside Gundam, LeLouche of Code Geass is heavily influenced by Char. Japan has gone so far as to release a bunch of Char Custom branded products that are marketed to run "3 times better than average" much to Tomino's dismay. Though it is cool to have a Char custom Toyota Auris among other things. 

I might rewatch the F91 movie. That would have been a great series and it does continue with the Crossbone manga series, though I can't be bothered with those.


----------



## bouVIP

^You should play Gundam Extreme VS. Maxi Boost. Literally the best Gundam game ever! Way better than Dynasty Warriors imo.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

bouVIP said:


> ^You should play Gundam Extreme VS. Maxi Boost. Literally the best Gundam game ever! Way better than Dynasty Warriors imo.


 
I should, probably wait until Full Boost is released outside Japan... though whether it does or not is a different story. 

 at Gackt voicing Extreme Gundam.


----------



## -42-

Really big fan of the original Mobile Suit Gundam series (if you haven't yet you should really check out the hardcover comics that cover the original MSG story, very good). I liked Zeta as well and after that I've fallen into a love/hate relationship with the franchise. Gundam Wing started off promising but eventually collapsed under the messy weight of attempting something like six to ten concurrent narratives. I didn't mind Gundam SEED but SEED Destiny was just awful and I actually just quit about fifteen episodes in. Thankfully I thought 00 was quite a bit better sans some minor issues. I still haven't watched Turn A or G Gundam, though I plan to eventually. I'm less enthused about getting around to Char's Counterattack just because I'd rather just leave the UC alone, especially after seeing Unicorn and taking so much issue with it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

This happened to show up on my playlist last night:



I ended up loving the song purely by accident many years ago thanks to the random midi files my sister and I used to collect. Didn't realise it was an OP for a Gundam anime until much later, which leads me to the appreciation of the franchise's black sheep series:






After War: Gundam X copped the short end of the stick more ways than one. During it's airing in Japan, it's Friday afternoon slot was moved to 6am Saturday (when kids are guarunteed to never watch), then subsequently cancelled after 39 episodes (10 episodes earlier than intended). Even a majority of the mecha designs kinda sucked, which affected model sales. Naturally, Gundam X was never released outside Japan. 

However, if you get the chance to dig this up, it's quite a gem. It's the only alternate universe to feature newtypes (though not as prominent as the UC universe), and has the setting that what if a bunch of colonies were dropped onto earth and turning it into a wasteland, hence the After War prefix.

What makes this a gem, is the story. The premise makes the UC ghosts looming in a sense of familiarity, but still stands out on it's own. It's real strength is it's simple cohesive story and character development. For one, Garrod Ran whines a lot less than the tropes of every other Gundam pilot. The relationship between Garrod and Tiffa is one of the 2 only believable love stories in Gundam (the other is between Domon and Rain in G Gundam). It's very down to earth. No newtype connection, no melodrama, and certainly not the Athrun/Cagali trainwreck, it's 2 humans in love. The whole series has the theme of humility, which is refreshing in the franchise. 

The ending also is very different to any other Gundam series, as the final battle ends early, instead a lot is spent on the characters and has a very positive epilogue. There's a sense of real optimism that doesn't seem as contrived as the others. Turn A is the other series that ends the battle early and focuses on solid development. 

The mobile suits themselves take some time to fully appreciate, but are fun to see in action. All incarnations of the Gundam X are really nice. And even the superweapons like the Satellite Cannon, as ridiculously powerful as it was, has major weaknesses. No Kira "Jesus" Yamato prancing here... as much as I love the Strike Freedom, let's face it, it's too ridiculous, with or without Meteor. 

So yeah, if you get a chance to see Gundam X, do so. Highly underrated. 



-42- said:


> Really big fan of the original Mobile Suit Gundam series (if you haven't yet you should really check out the hardcover comics that cover the original MSG story, very good). I liked Zeta as well and after that I've fallen into a love/hate relationship with the franchise. Gundam Wing started off promising but eventually collapsed under the messy weight of attempting something like six to ten concurrent narratives. I didn't mind Gundam SEED but SEED Destiny was just awful and I actually just quit about fifteen episodes in. Thankfully I thought 00 was quite a bit better sans some minor issues. I still haven't watched Turn A or G Gundam, though I plan to eventually. I'm less enthused about getting around to Char's Counterattack just because I'd rather just leave the UC alone, especially after seeing Unicorn and taking so much issue with it.


 
You and I share the same opinions on the series overall, especially with the Wing and Destiny series. I do suggest watching Char's Counterattack as it's a fitting conclusion to Amuro and Char's rivalry (and also shows why I hated the pre Endless Waltz ending in Wing so much). It certainly ends better than how Unicorn did, such promise but goes rather pear shaped in the end...


----------



## HurrDurr

I'm still playing DW: Gundam Reborn like crazy. It's one of my favorite games of the year so far, though Destiny (Bungie game) _did_ just get released today, but that's OT so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Choop

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Gundam X!



I haven't watched Gundam X yet, but I remember really liking some of the mobile suit designs back when I was super into Gundam stuff. The designs seem to have a sort of Gundam Wing look to some of them at least.


----------



## Alberto7

So, mind you, I know virtually nothing about Gundam. As a kid I only watched a few episodes of Gundam Wing and played a Gundam Wing videogame and that was it.

Gundam: G no Reconguista is coming out this fall, and the art looks so unbelievably beautiful that I really feel a need to watch it. It reminds me a lot of Eureka 7, but with an older anime style, which I'm really digging. I also know it's the new installment in the franchise's main universe that pushes the story forward. Question is, do I need to have watched the previous main-story Gundams before watching this one? I really hope the answer is no, because that'd be a shitton of Gundam I'd need to watch before getting to this one, and I really want to watch it as it airs.


----------



## Mordacain

Alberto7 said:


> Question is, do I need to have watched the previous main-story Gundams before watching this one? I really hope the answer is no, because that'd be a shitton of Gundam I'd need to watch before getting to this one, and I really want to watch it as it airs.



Probably not. The UC timeline is huge and it's difficult to keep track. However, there are pretty excellent movies that sum-up all the major plot points and will maybe only take up 10 hours of your time if you want to catch up first. There are 3 for MSG, Zeta and I believe for MS 8th Team and 0083 as well. Turn A is waaaaay in the future and isn't really needed. F91 and a lot of the newer stuff isn't really going to be necessary either. 

Next to none of the series reference much from the prior series other than major events, which you can probably find a timeline or primer online.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Mordacain said:


> Probably not. The UC timeline is huge and it's difficult to keep track. However, there are pretty excellent movies that sum-up all the major plot points and will maybe only take up 10 hours of your time if you want to catch up first. There are 3 for MSG, Zeta and I believe for MS 8th Team and 0083 as well. Turn A is waaaaay in the future and isn't really needed. F91 and a lot of the newer stuff isn't really going to be necessary either.
> 
> Next to none of the series reference much from the prior series other than major events, which you can probably find a timeline or primer online.


 
 Reconguista In G is a stand alone series so no prior Gundam viewing is necessary to enjoy it. Interesting to note that this marks the return to the franchise of director Yoshiyuki Tomino since Turn A. That would probably give some kind of classic Gundam gateway vibe.

EDIT: Turns out that the setting is after the UC timeline. But that still doesn't change my statement.


----------



## Alberto7

That means I get to watch it and very possibly understand everything.  Like Bloody_Inferno says, I hope G no Reconguista (gosh, I love that name; so catchy! ) serves me as a gateway to watch the rest of the series.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Speaking of new Gundam anime...



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Mobile Suit Gundam: The Origin (TV or OAV or movie) - Anime News Network
> 
> About as close as we're gonna get.


 
Another preview:


----------



## HurrDurr

Oh man, I absolutely _*LOVE*_ the animation and overall feel and direction of this new Origin series. It's definitely beautiful and its old-school approach coupled with some _very_ dynamic scenes. With every new preview, it really has me stoked!

That new G series looks like they took a lot from the Eureka 7 animation style, at least that's what it looks like to me. Also pretty excited for that and still anxiously awaiting new Gundam Build Fighters.


----------



## Mordacain

HurrDurr said:


> That new G series looks like they took a lot from the Eureka 7 animation style, at least that's what it looks like to me.



Yea, it should, the character designer did Eureka 7, though I think someone else is responsible for the mecha designs.


----------



## bouVIP

I completely forgot about this new series!! Thanks for the reminders!!

I love the Eureka Seven look with Gundam and so happy that it's in the UC time line (though way in the future). 

Also loving the mech design


----------



## Alberto7

Okay, so I just finished G no Reconguista's first episode. Now, how should I even judge this? Boy, was I out of my comfort zone.  I'll just copy/paste what I wrote on the anime thread. Obviously, I can't say anything about the plot, but the setting is interesting. The writing of the episode itself was pretty mediocre by my standards, but, then again, this is Gundam, and I have no idea how I should judge it. I came and stayed just for the art though. I LOVE how much style it has. That mix of CGI and old school animation should not work, but it does. And the art and character design are crazy beautiful! And that mecha design... the more I look at it, the more I like it. The OP was great as well!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Alberto7 said:


> Okay, so I just finished G no Reconguista's first episode. Now, how should I even judge this? Boy, was I out of my comfort zone.  I'll just copy/paste what I wrote on the anime thread. Obviously, I can't say anything about the plot, but the setting is interesting. The writing of the episode itself was pretty mediocre by my standards, but, then again, this is Gundam, and I have no idea how I should judge it. I came and stayed just for the art though. I LOVE how much style it has. That mix of CGI and old school animation should not work, but it does. And the art and character design are crazy beautiful! And that mecha design... the more I look at it, the more I like it. The OP was great as well!


 
Considering you haven't seen any other Gundam series, I wouldn't worry too much about it. As long as it's a solid tale of war with decent characters, that should be sufficient.  

The mecha designs were done by the same guy who did 00, i.e. part of the "new wave" Gundam look. I haven't seen the pilot episode but having already seen the mobile suits, I quite like them.


----------



## Alberto7

^ Yeah, I'm certainly a little confused. I watch a lot of anime, but it tends to be either really gritty stuff, or the more modern, comedy-oriented kind of anime. I'm a late comer to the Mobile Suit universe, so it's good to have a bit guidance from the veterans.


----------



## mrdm53

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Yeah, I'm certainly a little confused. I watch a lot of anime, but it tends to be either really gritty stuff, or the more modern, comedy-oriented kind of anime. I'm a late comer to the Mobile Suit universe, so it's good to have a bit guidance from the veterans.



well, in the past 5 years we always had moe elements in almost every anime series, why don't we turned back a bit into less-moe-more-retro style anime 

i can't wait for GBF thought, since no one dies, all "pilots" can go all out


----------



## HurrDurr

*Alberto7*, where did you watch the G-Reco premier? Are they available with Eng. subs?


----------



## Alberto7

Fansubs. None of the official streaming companies in North America seem to have picked it up (Crunchyroll, Funimation, Hulu, etc.), so, if you're ok with it, you can get tons of fansubbed results on other streaming websites on Google.


----------



## HurrDurr

Thanks!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

So while everybody's watching Reconguista in G, I'm busy rediscovering Yuki Kajiura's Kalafina project. Going through their stunning live performances, this popped up:



I was gonna do a writeup on the Victory series, but remembering how awesome this song was, I'd thought I'd write up about the most controversial of the Gundam franchise: Seed and Seed/Destiny. 

Potential spoilers for those who haven't seen the series:

It's controversial because there's a massive love/hate relationship between fans and the series: I fluctuate between the two unable to find any happy middle ground. bouVIP and I have already ragged on it a few posts earlier:



Bloody_Inferno said:


> It's certainly a controversial series. I understand that it's essentially a retelling of MS and Zeta in a new (Cosmic Era) universe for the new generation, and I'll be the first to jump on the series' levels of suck. It does have it's merits though. For one, there's moments that carry the Yoshiyuki Tomino spirit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Every Gundam series sans Turn A that was directed by Tomino involves death. Lots and lots of bloody death that rival Game Of Thrones. Seed captures the horrors of war very well, and to some extent, so does Destiny.
> 
> 
> 
> Also the mecha designs are stunning. One of my favorites in mecha design ever actually. Hell I bought 4 of the penultimate 1/80 models from this series. Strike Freedom is a guilty pleasure of mine.
> 
> All that said, yes there's plenty of annoying characters. And more are introduced while others develop into more levels of annoying. The story starts off well (it is based on 2 great series after all), but it gets so convoluted and runs into all sorts trainwrecks that it takes a horrible nosedive towards the end, in which in itself is a dissapointing disaster.
> 
> I'm still sour over the whole Neo/Mu explaination too.
> 
> 
> I am being harsh on the series, it is a good gateway for fans who can't stomach classic animation.


 


bouVIP said:


> I'm also a big fan of the Gundams in Seed/Destiny which is why it's so annoying to have to watch it just for the mechs haha (not to mention the same repeated fighting scenes).


 
To get something out of the way: the original Seed series was actually not all that bad. There I said it. 

Seed begins as a straight up retelling of the original MS Gundam and retains that throught most of the first half of the series. Those who complained about Kira Yamato's whining tend to forget that Amuro during his early years pretty much did the same. There's also whole heap of other annoying characters here (mostly going by the name of Flay)... There was an uproar on a certain episode that contained sexual relations for the protagonist (a first in Gundam) but it was too overhyped. 

With all that said, it slowly becomes it's own with many nods to the UC classics of yore. The Strike (and subsequently Impulse) components are a fine nod to the Victory series (most prominant in Destiny), and Kira's penultimate suits shout out to Amuro's Nu Gundam (with some F91 on the side). 

The story overall only suffers from 2 distinct flaws: one, it's a retelling of MSG. Not a major flaw but because of the sacrosanct nature of the original series, of course Seed will fall to it's fair share of criticisms and comparisons. I still think it's a great gateway to the Gundam series during it's time. The other flaw is the poor rather abrupt ending. Sure MSG suffered an abrupt ending due to cancellation, but this was due to the poor character develipment. It was sufficient but somehow just not all too satsfying. Seed and Seed Destiny have always been plagued with clip shows, which after watching enough anime, have grown to detest (I lost it on Attack on Titan ), and those could have been used for more solid storytelling. Token Char clone Rau was also a little anti climactic "that's it?" factor in the end too. 

With the obvious flaws in mind, I still think the Seed series isn't all that bad. Not great, but still not bad enough for me to completely detest. However....








Seed/Destiny

...oh boy. This is where it all goes wrong... 

If Seed is a retelling of MSV, then Destiny would be the Zeta of the Cosmic Era (ie universally claimed as the strongest series of the lot). Then why has this become the whipping boy of the franchise?

- Poorly developed characters. Let's start with the whiners: there's a whole mess of them. But if there's one character that's justified to be the whipping boy, it's protagonist Shinn Asuka. Despite having a great backstory, Shinn is nothing more than a poor man's Kamille Bidan with plenty of potential but running short in the end. Part of his development flaws weren't even his fault as this happens. Char and Amuro were important characters, but Kamille was clearly the main character. Shinn unfortunately struggling against Athrun and Kira for centre stage. It was interesting to give him a sort of anti-hero twist in the later episodes, but eventually gets reduced to nothing more than a barking dog in the end while Athrun swiftly kicking his ass and Kira reclaim his God disposition. Speaking of Athrun...

Athrun Zala plays a Char/Quattro clone here. Not bad, actually, Athrun may just be the most tolerable character in all of Destiny. Such a shame that with all the struggles he puts up with, he ends back full circle to his Seed ending again. Same with his relationship with Cagali (who becomes a whining goddess here), their relationship was so half-assed you just give up understanding it in the end. 

The other Char clone (Neo) was another one who's story felt so cut and paste and arbitrary. Speaking of cut and paste...

- Stock footage and Clip Shows. These are the biggest offending flaws in Destiny. bouVIP already mentioned it, but it really is terrible here. Too many clip shows including an unnecessary episode narrated by Takanori Nishikawa, and more stock footage you can poke a stick at. I love the look of Freedom and Strike Freedom but all the reused galivanting gets old quickly. The final episodes gets even more stupid, it was exicting the first time around, but recycling whole battle footage is criminal. It's such a shame as when the series gets going in the middle, it all changes to a weird direction and spirals down up to the finale. The Final Plus episode fixes a few things, but still doesn't change the poor writing that lead to the already lackluster ending. 

Once again, I've ragged on Destiny, this time even more harshly than before. I still have some soft spots for the series: like the 4 penultimate gundams, which I own the models for. And yes, despite it's overpowered nature, I love the Strike Freedom... and Infinite Justice too. I loved all the songs that involved Yuki Kajiura, being a fanboy and all. Plus the series introduced me to High And Mighty Colour. The orange Gouf TM Revolution fanservice is pretty amusing, and I admit I don't mind owning a model of that.  Speaking of TM, some of my favorite songs are here (namely Vestige). Rather superficial plus marks eh? 


Something interesting to add;



Spoiler



The complilation movie endings show Kira in a ZAFT uniform, which makes him a soldier for all three CE factions, Athrun stays with Orb and Shinn now a regular soldier without his Faith badge. Probably a setup for a supposed Seed/Destiny movie, but that never happend...


 
Anyways... about that Reconguista In G....


----------



## bouVIP

Great writeup!

I have to agree that Seed isn't as bad as it's made out to be especially when you compare it to Destiny, but the thing that I dislike the most was the characters. They were annoying angsty teens and their motivations for doing something changed like ever 2 episodes. Amuro was the same at the beginning, but we only had 1 angsty teen to deal with.

Destiny was worse for me because it was a ripoff of Seed which was a ripoff of 0079. Like all they did was add in a new character, switched the factions around and instead of just nukes they added a death laser....

Also not to mention the same boob jiggling animation every battle along with the same animation of Freedom using his lasers lol.

and last but not least, I really really really hated it when Kira decided not to kill anymore...that was sooooo retarded.
Music and the Gundams were definitely worth it though for having this terrible series.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Reconguista piques my interest, so i went and pulled out a bunch of my avi's of Gundam G, Wing, 08th MS Team, and SEED (vol 1) so i can get back into Gundam mode.

i think this is still unanswered, but is Rec available with English subs anywhere?


----------



## HurrDurr

I've found the first few episodes out so far up on YouTube. The subs aren't exactly the best, but you'll get the idea. Good enough for now until better official subs and possibly dubs are released.


----------



## chinnybob

I've only seen Gundam Wing since that was on Toonami when I was growing up. There seem to be so many different stories, I'd love to check some of them out but I have no idea where to start! Thoughts anyone?


----------



## HurrDurr

For me, Gundam Wing was a pretty good start. After that, I'd recommend G-Gundam, then the original MSG once you've developed a serious interest in the storyline enough to keep your mind off the ancient animation _(although I love it!)_. Then I guess you can fast forward to the Seed/Destiny seasons and maybe 00. That's essentially been the track I've taken and it's worked out great.


----------



## neoclassical

G-Recon has been pretty good so far. The animation is great too.


----------



## MFB

Are all the Gundam series also available as dubs? I know MOST dubbed anime is garbage, but given that Gundam was back in the heyday of animation, and I know Wing had solid voice-actors, I imagine it wouldn't suffer like say ...Naruto does? I'm in the last 10 episodes of Gurren Lagann now and unfortunately subbed just takes up too much of my time unless I watch it during meals, I need something I can listen to in the background; which given that Gundam stuff is also fairly political - again, Wing was or at least I remember it being - so action isn't a huge deal to me for this stuff.


----------



## bouVIP

I believe most of them are dubbed. I know for sure 0079, Zeta, 00, Seed/Destiny, G Gundam, 0083, 08th MS Team, Wing and Unicorn are. The dubs for them are all pretty good too.


----------



## feilong29

Sorry to revive an old thread, BUT, having watched Gundam Wing/Endless waltz as a child, I always regarded it as an awesome series but...never understood it. I have a friend at work who is into gunpla, so I decided to hop back into it, starting with my favorite mobile suit of all time--TALLGEESE! So, I decided to finally watch MSG which I thoroughly enjoyed, followed by Char's Counterattack, which was a great closure to that story. I began 0080th, but decided to re-watch Gundam Wing, and while the voice acting/acting was cheesy, I thoroughly enjoyed it even more since I could understand all that took place. Interest parallel b/t Amura/Heero and Char/Zechs. I plan on watching Endless Waltz again, but I want to either continue 0080th or start Zeta. 

Currently building a MG Tallgeese II, and eventually a RG RX-78 and Char's Zaku II--then last, my HG Mercurius x Vayeate set, which I'll go all out on.

Glad to have found this old thread


----------



## wheresthefbomb

feilong29 said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread, BUT, having watched Gundam Wing/Endless waltz as a child, I always regarded it as an awesome series but...never understood it. I have a friend at work who is into gunpla, so I decided to hop back into it, starting with my favorite mobile suit of all time--TALLGEESE! So, I decided to finally watch MSG which I thoroughly enjoyed, followed by Char's Counterattack, which was a great closure to that story. I began 0080th, but decided to re-watch Gundam Wing, and while the voice acting/acting was cheesy, I thoroughly enjoyed it even more since I could understand all that took place. Interest parallel b/t Amura/Heero and Char/Zechs. I plan on watching Endless Waltz again, but I want to either continue 0080th or start Zeta.
> 
> Currently building a MG Tallgeese II, and eventually a RG RX-78 and Char's Zaku II--then last, my HG Mercurius x Vayeate set, which I'll go all out on.
> 
> Glad to have found this old thread



This show was a staple as a kid, I also remember not really understanding what was happening. I did appreciate the incredibly massive, epic seeming world.


----------



## Metalman X

Just found this thread. Huge Gundam/Gunpla nerd here, heh. Ever since like many of you saw Wing on Toonami.... but it was 8th MS Team and Stardust Memory that truly made me a lifer. Seen most the animations, read a lot of the manga, build lotsa' tiny plastic models of large, metal af military machines.

Y'all pumped for the new movie?


----------



## John

I remember Wing, but also G Gundam back when they were broadcast on Toonami. It was so campy, but it had its moments.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I started with Wing on Toonami as a kid as well. Also didn't understand the story much but still loved it. The only other series I watched fully was 00 in high school and it was fantastic, highly recommend. I've been meaning to watch Wing again and maybe try some of the others.

As for Gunpla, I pulled the trigger back in 2019 and picked up an MG Exia kit from Gundam 00. Also got an Armored Core kit of White Glint, which isn't Gundam related but it is a fucking cool giant mecha.


----------



## feilong29

BlackMastodon said:


> I started with Wing on Toonami as a kid as well. Also didn't understand the story much but still loved it. The only other series I watched fully was 00 in high school and it was fantastic, highly recommend. I've been meaning to watch Wing again and maybe try some of the others.
> 
> As for Gunpla, I pulled the trigger back in 2019 and picked up an MG Exia kit from Gundam 00. Also got an Armored Core kit of White Glint, which isn't Gundam related but it is a fucking cool giant mecha.



I am wanting to watch MSG: Thunderbolt after just finishing MSG: 08th MS Team. I love that one! 

I recently bought a conversion kit for the Tallgeese I that will turn it into a MG Mercurius and Vayeate. It's going to be epic! 

I'll need to check out 00 and Stardust Memory; so many that's hard to choose, unless you go by UC or AC.


----------



## CapinCripes

Just remember before you get too invested in any uc Gundam character tomino is nicknamed kill em all tomino. And his depression only got worse until after victory and it shows because it's easier to count the named characters that make it through intact than the ones who don't.


----------



## Metalman X

sooooo.... a glorious big red thing followed me home today, finally (shown with an adult house-panther for scale).....


----------



## Metalman X

Also, finished and top coated this last week (actually my very first MG from like, almost 20 years ago.... but with a serious makeover and a mono-eye modification)


----------



## Metalman X

Finished off a pair of Jegans today (HGUC ECOAS Jegans, to be exact.... but some repainting, and some parts swapping these are now my Jegan Enforcer types).


----------



## jahosy

Always love 0083 Stardust Memory since primary school.

Here's a 3rd party 'mechanicore' 1/72 scale GP-02.


----------



## Metalman X

jahosy said:


> Always love 0083 Stardust Memory since primary school.
> 
> Here's a 3rd party 'mechanicore' 1/72 scale GP-02.
> View attachment 109178
> 
> 
> View attachment 109180
> 
> View attachment 109181
> 
> View attachment 109183
> 
> View attachment 109184
> 
> View attachment 109177
> 
> View attachment 109185
> 
> View attachment 109186
> 
> View attachment 109187


Hell yeah.... Stardust Memory is one of the shows I'll usually recommend to anyone new to Gundam UC stuff. That show and 8th MS Team really locked me into the franchise.

Man this kit looks like a BEAST! Great job! I seen some reviews on this on youtube amd the box looks like luggage it's so massive. it's scale is pretty damn close to the 1/60 scale of Perfect Grades... bet this would make good "friends" with the PG GP01 ;-) (I really wish they'd make a RG GP02 to go with the GP01 RG's.... get on that shit, Bandai! Please?)

Actually I been reading the "0083 Rebellion" manga since last month and holy shit is it a cool take on the OVA so far. They add/flesh out a LOT more of the scenarios and characters.... it's like the super deluxe wicked extended version of Stardust Memory, so I highly recommend it. 

At one point in the manga an alternate loadout and rebadged "Zeon-ized" GP02 pops up after Gato captured it. And really wanna custom build my own version of that based off the HGUC MLRS variant of the old GP02 kit... (wouldn't take too much... mostly just extra Zaku II weapons, which if your like me and built a bunch of The Origin zaku kits, you likely got sandwich bags stuffed full of them. And the shield looks of the same type from Cima's Gelgoog)


----------



## bostjan

Does anybody know who played the guitar solo on the US release of _Gundam Wing_ end credits?


----------



## jahosy

Metalman X said:


> Hell yeah.... Stardust Memory is one of the shows I'll usually recommend to anyone new to Gundam UC stuff. That show and 8th MS Team really locked me into the franchise.
> 
> Man this kit looks like a BEAST! Great job! I seen some reviews on this on youtube amd the box looks like luggage it's so massive. it's scale is pretty damn close to the 1/60 scale of Perfect Grades... bet this would make good "friends" with the PG GP01 ;-) (I really wish they'd make a RG GP02 to go with the GP01 RG's.... get on that shit, Bandai! Please?)
> 
> Actually I been reading the "0083 Rebellion" manga since last month and holy shit is it a cool take on the OVA so far. They add/flesh out a LOT more of the scenarios and characters.... it's like the super deluxe wicked extended version of Stardust Memory, so I highly recommend it.
> 
> At one point in the manga an alternate loadout and rebadged "Zeon-ized" GP02 pops up after Gato captured it. And really wanna custom build my own version of that based off the HGUC MLRS variant of the old GP02 kit... (wouldn't take too much... mostly just extra Zaku II weapons, which if your like me and built a bunch of The Origin zaku kits, you likely got sandwich bags stuffed full of them. And the shield looks of the same type from Cima's Gelgoog)
> View attachment 109190
> 
> 
> View attachment 109191


Man, 8th MS team is another one of my fav  reminded me alot of Mospedea! Another good one is War in the Pocket. Cried my eyes out as a kid lol 

The Mechanicore kit is very detailed, but as all 3rd / 4th party kits their fit will never be as good as Bandai's. So be prepared to put in lots of work to make them fit lol but will have to say the end result is worth it. 

Also check out Rodamn's GP-03 (1/72) and the newly release GP-04 (finally!!) which is probably my favourite mech design from the series. Even comtemplated buying the 1/60 resin kit at one point hahah 

The manga looks sick. Maybe i should check them out!


----------



## Metalman X




----------



## Metalman X

Also just saw this is a thing. I wonder if them being extra spicy will make them go through me 3x faster? (...AKA Denny's Speed)


----------



## Metalman X

Shit, too late to edit. Those were supposed to be youtube links. 

Lets try this again:


----------



## jahosy

Some massive builds in the pipeline 






1/72 scale GP-04



1/60 PG Unicorn 

Also waiting for the 1/60 SH Barbatos resin garage kit


----------



## Metalman X

jahosy said:


> Some massive builds in the pipeline
> 
> View attachment 110596
> 
> 
> View attachment 110597
> 
> 1/72 scale GP-04
> 
> View attachment 110599
> 
> 1/60 PG Unicorn
> 
> Also waiting for the 1/60 SH Barbatos resin garage kit


Looks like gargantuan good times ahead with that haul. Nice! Keep us updated.


Here's a couple more recent projects of mine. An an old HGUC Silver Bullet I recently pulled out, and, removed stickers, closed a handful of seamlines (not really many on this kit, actually. Just the head, the shoulders, and the forearms) and did some proper paint apps on, alongside some basic scribing, and also acted as a test bed as my first foray into photo-etch details. Wanted to test out working with those before using them alongside the ones I grabbed up for my Nightingale build. In the meantime, waiting on some specific water slides to arrive before I can move along with the Silver Bullet custom.

Also seen here is the early stages of a scratch-build (well, mostly) hanger bay diorama I recently started....


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jahosy said:


> Some massive builds in the pipeline
> 
> View attachment 110596
> 
> 
> View attachment 110597
> 
> 1/72 scale GP-04
> 
> View attachment 110599
> 
> 1/60 PG Unicorn
> 
> Also waiting for the 1/60 SH Barbatos resin garage kit



The PG stuff is insane, really fun though. I have a first generation RX78 and GPO3 somewhere. Never got to fully painting the Dendrobium. You're going to have a blast!

I'm content with MG stuff and certain HG 1/100 stuff now. I can knock out a full build with paint in a weekend, which is unfortunately all the time I can spare these days. I sold or gave away most of my stuff pre-move like 15 years ago, so I'm slowly building back up now that I'm in a bigger place. Availability during the pandemic has been a bummer though.


----------



## jahosy

Metalman X said:


> Looks like gargantuan good times ahead with that haul. Nice! Keep us updated.
> 
> 
> Here's a couple more recent projects of mine. An an old HGUC Silver Bullet I recently pulled out, and, removed stickers, closed a handful of seamlines (not really many on this kit, actually. Just the head, the shoulders, and the forearms) and did some proper paint apps on, alongside some basic scribing, and also acted as a test bed as my first foray into photo-etch details. Wanted to test out working with those before using them alongside the ones I grabbed up for my Nightingale build. In the meantime, waiting on some specific water slides to arrive before I can move along with the Silver Bullet custom.
> 
> Also seen here is the early stages of a scratch-build (well, mostly) hanger bay diorama I recently started....
> 
> View attachment 110614





MaxOfMetal said:


> The PG stuff is insane, really fun though. I have a first generation RX78 and GPO3 somewhere. Never got to fully painting the Dendrobium. You're going to have a blast!
> 
> I'm content with MG stuff and certain HG 1/100 stuff now. I can knock out a full build with paint in a weekend, which is unfortunately all the time I can spare these days. I sold or gave away most of my stuff pre-move like 15 years ago, so I'm slowly building back up now that I'm in a bigger place. Availability during the pandemic has been a bummer though.


thanks! 

Built a Daban (4th party) 00 Raiser a few years back but was put off by the poor quality. 

Technically this will be my first proper PG built so really looking forward to it!


----------



## /wrists

came here to see people's gundam's collection 

left disappointed


----------



## Metalman X

evade said:


> came here to see people's gundam's collection
> 
> left disappointed


Well... not at all my entire collection. But here's some recent shots of things on my display shelves.....


----------



## Metalman X

It's after midniiiight, and it's time to get weeeeiiiird.....


----------



## MFB

"Hot, single GUNDAMS in your area, want to meet YOU!"


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i will eventually watch this series one day. only issue is my wife is not an anime fan and we watch everything together. anything in the series that would hold a women's attention and keep her interested?


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I somehow managed to miss the fact there's a Gundam thread here. I fucking love Gundam.

I've built enough MGs now that I'm confident I can take on something a bit more advanced. Currently doing my first resin model with an MG Providence and the Infinite Dimension recast conversion kit.

Ignoring the obvious build differences regarding painting, panel lining, decals and all that jazz it's still a massive upgrade from the original, IMO.

From this:




To this:




It's a really good recast, too. Minimal flashing and only had to glue one small piece back together. The instruction manual is very high quality but some aspects don't come across well when actually fitting components together - gotta have a little model building experience for that stuff to go right. I would've loved to been able to grab an original casting but they were long out of production by the time I came along. 

To maximize my suffering, after this I want to build a bonkers-level 1/100 Nightingale off of an MG Sazabi base.


----------



## Azyiu

I just came across this thread. I recently started watching Z Gundam on Netflix via VPN. I was in high school when it came out, but I have never watched a single episode of it until now. I have watched 8 episodes so far, and I think the pacing of it is pretty slow. With no English subtitles and my half-baked Japanese, I think I only understand half the dialogues


----------



## /wrists

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i will eventually watch this series one day. only issue is my wife is not an anime fan and we watch everything together. anything in the series that would hold a women's attention and keep her interested?


wtf gundamn isn't anime!!!

that's like saying aeon flux was an anime or the simpsons is an anime

she might not like it because it's like cartoon transformers, but it's also gundam 

she doesn't have to like everything you like


----------



## MFB

evade said:


> wtf gundamn isn't anime!!!



this is unironically the funniest thing I've ever read


----------



## Metalman X

Azyiu said:


> I just came across this thread. I recently started watching Z Gundam on Netflix via VPN. I was in high school when it came out, but I have never watched a single episode of it until now. I have watched 8 episodes so far, and I think the pacing of it is pretty slow. With no English subtitles and my half-baked Japanese, I think I only understand half the dialogues


An English dub of Zeta exists, but I don't know of where you can "officially" stream it right now, even on places where it really easily could and should be. So do with that info what you will. The DVD/Blu-Ray set also exists, but thats a hefty investment for a franchise thats new to you. 

It was actually scheduled to air on Toonami back in the day, not long after they aired the OG Gundam series which preceded it. But 9/11 happened, and they decided to cancel those plans last minute cuz of the series heavy war and terrorism themes (yes, it's a slow burn at start, but once the stuff really kicks off, it pays off. Seriously. Zeta is some peak UC era Gundam). Since than the english dub has remained notoriously elusive for some reason or another in the west.

Oh, also worth mentioning, you can also find english dubs of the Zeta movie trilogy, which condenses the series down, and also adds some newly animated/re-animated parts (and also changes the ending in some ways from the full-series version, but thats a whole different discussion). 

They did a similar treatment for the first Gundam series as well, if you wanna dip into that as well, see what happened with characters and events prior to Zeta. That is still available on Netflix at least, last I'd seen. (as is Chars Counterattack, but save that for after MSG and Zeta .....thiers ZZ in there too, which isnt as bad as some make it out to be , but your new, you can skip that one as the CCA movie ties up mostly stuff from the first two series)


----------



## bostjan

bostjan said:


> Does anybody know who played the guitar solo on the US release of _Gundam Wing_ end credits?


No one?


----------



## MFB

bostjan said:


> No one?



Did manage to find this online, so I'd backtrack and find out who did the OSTs for it and it's probably just some studio guitarist?
(That studio guitarists name? Ron Jarzombek! *cue everyone clapping*)


----------



## bostjan

MFB said:


> Did manage to find this online, so I'd backtrack and find out who did the OSTs for it and it's probably just some studio guitarist?
> (That studio guitarists name? Ron Jarzombek! *cue everyone clapping*)




Wait, it was Ron?!


----------



## MFB

bostjan said:


> Wait, it was Ron?!



No, I was making a bad joke, but it wouldn't surprise me if much like the infamous Power Rangers Buckethead fiasco it ended up attributed to someone famous. I'll keep digging to see if I can find out.


----------



## Azyiu

@ Metalman X, you are correct, the series is a slow burn through the first 10-11 episodes (where I am currently at right now), but I will keep on watching it nightly. Possibly one episode a night. I don't think Netflix Japan has the condensed Zeta trilogy available, but they do have the original trilogy. Actually, I have the original trilogy movies on DVD with English subs and all. All in all, let me finish Zeta first and I will see about diving into the ZZ world.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Started building my first gunpla kit yesterday: a Real Grade Gundam Exia that I bought around the summer of 2019. After 8-9 hours I have gotten both legs done. Not sure why I thought this would be less time consuming than painting Warhammer minis.  It's nice to chill with a podcast and just get to work, though, and the kit is really good quality aside from a few mold lines that I need to sand back. Pics when I eventually finish.


----------

